# Can I be fired because of a divorce?



## tnredd (Jun 13, 2010)

I work for a non-profit christian based organization. I'm considering divorce but would like to know if my company could legally fire me because of a divorce? Does anyone know the laws on something like this? The divorce would not be for infidelity reasons.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If you live in an employment at will state, no, you have no rights.


----------

